# Feeding budwing nymphs



## tallguy (Jun 15, 2007)

Hello, I was wondering when you are able to feed pinhead crickets to the budwing nymphs. Can you do this at L1 or should I wait to L2 or L3? Thanks


----------



## Rick (Jun 16, 2007)

There is no set time or stage you can feed a certain food. If it appears a nymph can take one at L1, 2, or whatever then go ahead and try.


----------



## tallguy (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks


----------

